# Fixie bike for $100



## Endoman68 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm new here. I bought this bike Saturday after reading a lot of reviews, and even some where by a bike mechanics, and other cyclist recommending taking it to a bike shop to get the wheels trued. It's a Kent Thruster, and it is from Wal-Mart. My budget is really tight right now. I have removed the reflectors, changed out the pedals to metal cage instead of the plastic ones it came with, and the Bontrager seat was collecting dust so I put it on this bike. I do more mountain biking than road which I have a Trek STP 200. Since it is one of the one size fits all bikes I feel that if I do keep this bike I'm going to need a different seat post so I can get the seat back a little further. I haven't taken the chain guard off and the kick stand...lol. 

I've checked the bike over doing all the mechanical work myself, and that was another reason why I bought it to learn how to do my own work because later on down the road I would like to build a bike after I have more experience with riding a road bike and knowing what to go after. My goal in the future is to get a road bike with gears a Cannondale, Trek, and if the budget is tight possibly a Diamond back or Fuji. I did ask about the return policy since I'm riding it so no worries there I can take it back. I have taken it out on three rides about 20-25 miles each time and hasn't given me any trouble. The only money I spent extra was for the pedals, and now possibly a seat post from Performance bike. After that I don't see a need to replace anything else unless it breaks. Should I dump more money into this or take it back? It will be 6 months or more before I can get a better road bike.

Here are the specs I got from the mechanic. It's a steel frame and fork. 
36 spoke wheels with alloy rims. 700 x 32c tires
48 tooth chain ring, 18 tooth freewheel and fixed sprocket
100 mm front hub spacing
110 mm rear hub spacing
73 mm bottom bracket shell with 114 mm square taper spindle
170 mm steel cranks
1 inch threaded headset
alloy stem with 1 in dia. handle bar clamp.
32 in. stand over height
21 inch top tube and seat tube length
1 inch dia. seat post


----------



## bghill (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like a fun bike to ride. I like it. Before others say it, "Now get out and ride!"


----------



## Endoman68 (Aug 13, 2012)

bghill said:


> Looks like a fun bike to ride. I like it. Before others say it, "Now get out and ride!"


It has been fun riding it. The bike does get attention because of the colors. One rider said it looked cool, and the other said that thing is ugly may be she was having a bad day or being honest. But what's important is what I think of it  The other color they had it in was a black frame and the wheels were red and yellow. Reviewers said those colors made it look like a Ronald McDonald bike.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

That's awesome! Love the color scheme!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

If it gets you riding... it's a great bike.


----------



## saltcreek (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey endoman are you the same endoman from the k1100og forum?


----------



## Eretz (Jul 21, 2012)

Endoman68 said:


> I've checked the bike over doing all the mechanical work myself, and that *was another reason why I bought it to learn how to do my own work* because later on down the road I would like to build a bike after I have more experience with riding a road bike and knowing what to go after.


I'm a one bike "*at a time*" kind of guy. I have 35,000 miles on a road bike that's 3 seasons old so far. Over the years, you really appreciate using the bicycle for a mode of transportation *not just a substitute* for transportation. A fixed gear bike city-wise is a great choice. I road a track bike for several years until it was worn out completely while going to school. 

Just do yourself a favor and enjoy riding it everywhere. It'll save you loads of money over the long run. I didn't start driving a car until my mid twenties and still do the majority of my transit via pedal.

Good luck.


----------



## Endoman68 (Aug 13, 2012)

saltcreek said:


> Hey endoman are you the same endoman from the k1100og forum?


Nope! I'm Endoman68 from mountain bike review. I use to be Endoman on the DORBA site. But I fell out of cycling for awhile. Dorba had a issue with their website and I will be happy when they get the new one going  because there was some good times on that forum. I decided to stick with Endoman the name grew on me and may be I'll bump in to some riders from Dallas, Tx that I lost touch with.


----------



## Endoman68 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mdeth1313 said:


> That's awesome! Love the color scheme!


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Endoman68 (Aug 13, 2012)

Opus51569 said:


> If it gets you riding... it's a great bike.


It has me riding. I've been wanting something for the road for awhile. I like riding around White Rock Lake here in Dallas and IMHO I didn't like riding my mountain bike to the lake and back, there are others that do and I think that is great.


----------



## Endoman68 (Aug 13, 2012)

Eretz said:


> I'm a one bike "*at a time*" kind of guy. I have 35,000 miles on a road bike that's 3 seasons old so far. Over the years, you really appreciate using the bicycle for a mode of transportation *not just a substitute* for transportation. A fixed gear bike city-wise is a great choice. I road a track bike for several years until it was worn out completely while going to school.
> 
> Just do yourself a favor and enjoy riding it everywhere. It'll save you loads of money over the long run. I didn't start driving a car until my mid twenties and still do the majority of my transit via pedal.
> 
> Good luck.


I live close to downtown Dallas and we have an area called Bike Henderson. There are merchants that will give you a discount on certain days if you ride your bike there. We have a great coffee shop near by plus many other great places to go and I'm already thinking about areas to ride too other than just for exercise. I would like a longer lock but the one I do have may work fine I just can't run it through the wheels. There is a large group of riders that I have seen doing night rides over that may be fun. In the last year I have seen more cruiser type bikes and I hope it's not some fad. 

I'll stop with something I love by H.G. Wells, “Every time I see an adult on a bicycle, I no longer despair for the future of the human race.”


----------

